# Any other mantids lover in Canada?



## ThrAwNy (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been in mantids for over a year now, and I've been successful at breeding the species I had so far, I'm looking forward to buy/exchange new species with others.

It's been very difficult to get different species outside Canada, so hopefully there are others from Canada in this forum that I can get in touch and help each others.

JeAn.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Metzgermeister (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice to see another person here from Canada, if you find any good places to get mantids here, let me know :roll:


----------



## ThrAwNy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Rick! I'm looking forward to know you guys/girls :wink:

Hi Metzgermeister! nice to meet you.


----------



## Ian (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome Jean  

There are a few Canadians on here, one I'm sure you know, Felix Borque from livefood.ca?


----------



## ThrAwNy (Apr 26, 2006)

No I don't know felix but I know you Ian,  I recently written you asking what you would have avaible this summer for oothecas


----------



## Metzgermeister (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Ian, if you have any Sphodromantis lineola oothecas that you can ship to BC, Canada, I'd like to know.  

and hello everyone!


----------



## Ian (Apr 27, 2006)

I might well do Metzgermeister, will have to see what I get in soon.

Jean...I thought it might have been you! Well, funnily enough, I have some Asian adult pairs coming next week, so they will pop me pleaty of oothecae  Also, so new species of sphodromantis, and some parasphendale and polyspilota pairs coming as well! So lots more CB ootheca for sale soon


----------



## jandl2204 (Apr 27, 2006)

JeAn i have contacted you in regards to the enquiary you made at Insectopia.

Enjoy.

Lee


----------



## ThrAwNy (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Lee,

yes and thanks for your quick replies.

Yes I've always asked for oothecas because I didn't think that live mantids would survive the trip. But if you telling me that you've shipped live species in the past I might want to order some too.

right now I've been able to order some sub adults H Grandis, so I not loking for those anymore. Ghost mantids I might get soon too.

Ciao,

Jean.


----------



## Mike (May 2, 2006)

im from canada =D


----------



## ThrAwNy (May 2, 2006)

Hello Mike.

Yes you should so we can trade later ;-)

What kind of fish do you breed by the way?

There is that lady in Vancouver that breed Bettas, I never seen so many nice looking bettas, here is her website

http://freshaquarium.about.com/gi/dynamic/....com/stock.html


----------



## Mike (May 10, 2006)

I breed Discus, Crystal red shrimp,cherry shrimp,tiger shrimp,taiwan blue shrimp, and i just made a new strain a cross between a tiger and a crystal red, and the shrimp is yellow based with tiger stripes and has white lines and dots its realy nice. Dont think anyone has done this before? I also breed 7 strains of German Jumbo Fancy guppies that i imported from Germany. Hmm thats about it for me for now?

Um hmm never heard of her aint into bettas but i know alot of betta breeders that have bettas like that. They are expensive for a fighting fish 0_o.

I am also trying to get all the info on importing in "ASIAN ARROWANA" from Panda aquatics fish farm in Singapore. I dont know your allowed to keep these in europe or u.s but your allowed to in good old Canada. The Red Tail golden arrowana retail at about 800-1200$ but i can get them for 550$ and the Super red arrowanas retial for about 2000-3000$ but i can get them for 1700-1800$.


----------



## Antsebants (Mar 5, 2021)

Metzgermeister said:


> Hey Ian, if you have any Sphodromantis lineola oothecas that you can ship to BC, Canada, I'd like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> and hello everyone!


You still alive? If yes then what species do you have rn. I have theopropus elegans pair and brunneria Borealis nymph


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Antsebants said:


> You still alive? If yes then what species do you have rn. I have theopropus elegans pair and brunneria Borealis nymph


The last time this person visited the forum was in 2009. I doubt you'll hear from them, sorry! I don't know if you're on Facebook, but the Mantis Keepers Facebook page has a lot more active members than the forum, from all over the world. You might find more people in your area on that page.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 8, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> The last time this person visited the forum was in 2009. I doubt you'll hear from them, sorry! I don't know if you're on Facebook, but the Mantis Keepers Facebook page has a lot more active members than the forum, from all over the world. You might find more people in your area on that page.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


LOL Sebastian  ( @Antsebants )


----------

